# Croc in golf lake is world's most dangerous water hazard



## News Bot (Feb 23, 2010)

*Published On:* 23-Feb-10 06:00 PM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Golf

An Australian golf course boasts the world's most dangerous water hazard: a 6ft-long crocodile. 












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## Kitah (Feb 23, 2010)

I wanna go visit... I'm assuming you're not allowed on a golf course unless you pay first, right?


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 23, 2010)

go to rowes bay xshadowx they have a saltie LOL


----------



## Kitah (Feb 23, 2010)

Really? I often go there, where abouts, do you know? A little one I gather, or it would be called a 'threat' and be relocated, wouldn't it? I'm all excited now, I'd MUCH rather see wild crocs than captive ones.


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 23, 2010)

around the 1.5m mark, not sure where on the course they spotted him 
also one hanging around the stinger nets on the strand


----------



## Kitah (Feb 23, 2010)

I need to start looking methinks  if you hear about a 20yo that was injured by a croc, it was probably me, and I found it! 

(note- I'm not actually stupid enough to get near the water or go near a crocodile)


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL naw i give them a good amount of distance , the bohle river is full of them see them fairly regularly.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome, thanks  

(and yes... If I do manage to find some, I shall well and truly give them their distance! haha )


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 23, 2010)

no problem. Love Townsville reptiles everywhere if you manage to spot a few let me know


----------



## Kitah (Feb 23, 2010)

Will do, I can guarantee I'll post a thread with photos  Except for the humidity, I absolutely love Townsville! I'm so glad I came up for uni. 

Anyway, I shall stop going off topic now! sorry about that


----------



## Choco (Feb 23, 2010)

Carbrook in Brisbane has Bull sharks in the dam next to the 15th.
Check it out
Carbrook Golf Club. The best golf course in Logan, Redlands, Brisbane south. Need a wedding venue in Redlands or Logan, try Carbrook golf club.


----------



## botanissst (Feb 24, 2010)

*more crocs in the 'ville*

I got within a metre of a freshie near Riverside Tavern, it was a good 6 foot. The Bohle River monster is about 14 ft.(Saltie ,of course), but plenty in Alligator Ck & Crocodile Ck too!! (In Cleveland Bay)...........or you could go to the Haughton river:shock::shock::shock: 

AND before you southerners ask........ yes we have 2 aptly named creeks adjacent to each other  (Within minutes of city)


----------



## botanissst (Feb 24, 2010)

*sorry*

sorry for the southern pun........... but we have some kewl reptiles up here!!


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 24, 2010)

haughton river PMSL need a bigger boat


----------



## Choco (Feb 24, 2010)

Edit:Woops double post. Playin with phone and posted same link twice. Thought I'd already
mentioned carbrook.


----------

